# Which one you select - 18 or 19?



## moregrip (May 16, 2012)

those look awesome bro!


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

moregrip said:


> those look awesome bro!


That's great advice brah!

19's will cost you most in the tire department. If you want a "lowered" look but don't want to lower your car that much, go with 19's. Both seem to fit the car quite nicely, over 17's or 16's

Goodluck with your decision... keep us posted.


----------



## Devilz (May 16, 2012)

Nobody said:


> That's great advice brah!
> 
> 19's will cost you most in the tire department. If you want a "lowered" look but don't want to lower your car that much, go with 19's. Both seem to fit the car quite nicely, over 17's or 16's
> 
> Goodluck with your decision... keep us posted.


only thing that is putting me off is they being 19's, if they were 18's they should be on my car by now.

I notice in your signature, you got shark fin, can you tell where did you get it from and any issues with radio reception??


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Go with 19's! 18's will look too small.

Those are sick! if they would have a lip I'd be done for the day.

And why don't we have that color option in the US?


----------



## R1XSTA (Aug 30, 2011)

Go the 19s!! I'm goin 19s!


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Do you have to have your ECU / Speedometer calibrated?


----------

